# where to begin? restore an antique leg vise



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

my latest craigslist treasure! it will go on my Roubo (http://lumberjocks.com/affyx/blog/29786). Where oh where do i begin to restore it?

I pick it up Friday so although the seller tells me it works, that has yet to be proven to my satisfaction


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Now that's a vise!!


----------



## Keni (Oct 7, 2007)

How much did you end up paying for it?


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

A good cleaning. Buy some grain alcohol and a toothbrush and get as much grit and grime off the thing as you can….Then you will have any idea what needs to be fixed because you should be able to see it.

Great score by the way.


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks guys! I have some deck cleaner that is great for removing oxidation. Was thinking of using that, then BLO to see how the wood restores. The wood screw is in fairly good condition, the old bench leg and chop, not so much. Whatever I salvage, i'll be happy with.


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

Keni: I went to pick it up $15 in hand, I ended up spending $25 for two vises and a box of tools - i'm giddy!
--
Vise 1:



...
Vise 2:



...
Vise 1 screw & nut:

...
Box'o'tools:






...
and it's Friday! All is right with the world!


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

the screw is toofar gone in its sweet spot to really get much use out of it, so I think I'll turn this into something useful…


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

That will be a good salvage.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Nice finds. I love the leg vice.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I like your drawing, but I can't figure it out. What is the screw actually accomplishing in the drawing?


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks

not sure yet Brandon, trying to come up with a way to use it as a stretcher with the chop as the top and the old leg as the, well, legs…


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

That two speed egg beater drill was worth the money, I use mine all the time. Its amazing how much torque you can generate with one of those on your chest.. GOOD deal all around..


----------

